# Not Really a Field Question



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

However I need people who use ecollars to see this and answer. 

Please if you are not an ecollar user, or opposed to them don't respond here. 

I just need to know if a dog outside will feel the collar, if the transmitter is inside being used? We need to break Belle of poop eating and we are at our last resorts. She now does not go out to do doggy duty, she goes out to snack. Then comes in and dumps on our floors because she didn't go when she should have. We are either asleep or at work. Crate may be in her future too. So we will spy on her with the collar on. If we are outside no she won't snack. Will it work if we are inside?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It should work as long as it is only glass separating you. Easy way to check is to have Art take the collar outside, turned on so he can see the flashing indicator light, and ensure that his does not have his hand on the contacts! Stand in a window where you can see each other and press the button--the light should go solid when the collar receives the signal.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Breeze is a poop eater :yuck:. I have to be right on top of any poop action in the yard, or she will beat me to it. 

Good idea, Shelly, for checking the collar on Art .


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Shelly!

I wish we could 'just pick it up" but with 4 dogs we would be chasing them around with the shovel all the time. We do try really hard to pick up on a daily basis but everytime we put someone out, there is a new pile I am sure. This not doing her stuff outside, because she is too busy snacking is new. She is not starving, of course she is a lab so she probably thinks she is. 

Appreciate the feed back!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GROSS
However I will say that the ecollar will stop it. However by allowing her access to the yard when you are not home you will never cure it. That needs to stop.
I cured a petsitting dog of eating poop, at least temporarily. I say temporarily because she will not touch it at my house but still does at her owner's house. I got their permission to do this. The second she picked up a piece of poop I hit her with a high 5. Took about 3 times before she connected the dots. This was a VERY sneaky and manipulative dog who before, just knew to gulp it down and run before her owners could get to her. When I had the collar on her I said nothing and tried to not even look at her so she wouldn't think it was me. This is the only time I've ever used the collar on a dog outside a field training setting (and certainly, the only time I've used above a 4!).


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

We used one from inside the house to keep one of our dogs from re-landscaping our yard, digging up plants among other things. His nickname was bulldozer. The range was reduced, but if used from inside at the nearest window to where he was it worked with no problems.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> GROSS
> However I will say that the ecollar will stop it. However by allowing her access to the yard when you are not home you will never cure it. That needs to stop.


She does not have access to the yard when we are not home. We just do not 'always' go out with her when we are. I am committed to trying to at least from a window watch her with the transmitter. If we do actually go out, she won't touch it because she knows we don't want her to. She is tricky, she goes to the end of the yard where we can't see from the back door (one of the big potty stop areas) However we have a great view from our bedroom window. Night is hard. Without snow we can not see her she is black and that is that. BUT I will still try. 

Funny.... when she "goes" in our house, she does not eat the evidence. I don't know if she just eats the other dogs or eats whatever. Such a disgusting habit. She has always done it. 

Glad to hear it works. I sure hope so. Belle is due for a dental too, I would rather not have her teeth done then go back to "dining". 

Just got to get hubby on board. He doesn't pay attention when the dogs are outside. Often Gabby's indoor toys are out (she always ALWAYS goes to the door with a toy in her mouth you just need to take it from her before she goes out). He usually puts Gabby out with the other dogs too and until one gets slammed into the door is oblivious that Gabby is on the rampage. 

Today will be day 1 Keep your fingers crossed. :crossfing


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It should work. I have a wireless invisible dog fence- Uses radio waves. The transmitter box is in the house and it gives the dogs 90 feet wearing the receiver in any direction from the box. 

I think e-collars also operate on radio/wireless type waves.

To make sure it is true with e-collar send another person outside with it while you press the button. I would try it on vibrate first.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

As others have said,depends on the strength of the transmitter. You will have to catch them in the act of course. My collars will definitely work but they have a one mile range. I also will be in sight of the dog.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I will also reiterate that with my petsitting dog I let her commit to actually picking up the poop before zapping her. She could sniff it all she wants. That's normal dog behavior; picking it up is not!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks Shelly!
> 
> I wish we could 'just pick it up" but with 4 dogs we would be chasing them around with the shovel all the time. We do try really hard to pick up on a daily basis but everytime we put someone out, there is a new pile I am sure. This not doing her stuff outside, because she is too busy snacking is new. She is not starving, of course she is a lab so she probably thinks she is.
> 
> Appreciate the feed back!


 BOY, this is what my choc. lab does, for 9 yrs, tried everything, i to have 4 dogs,just can't get there in time, sometimes.


----------

